# Buying grow stuff



## gorickyourself (Dec 4, 2013)

buyI have for the last week looked at probably ever web page that has to do with equipment for growing.Read horror stories about tents that have come crashing down causing very bad damage to plants,lights,tents.Could even order from shanghai min. order 20 tents at about $5 a piece.Had a order all in place from California was doing the checkout computer red flagged my card because of the size of purchase,lost the infor that l had looked through there site,was not doing it again!!Came to conclusion buy from where you always buy equipment,thou it cost more least you have no worries,do not have to put up with any B.S. may have to get one thing at a time,but you know Rome was not built in a day!!!Have a good one!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2013)

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2013)

I like Amazon.  I have Prime so get a lot of stuff shipped 2 day free shipping.  I also buy a lot of stuff off E-Bay.  I make sure that I check rep on E-bay, but they will make it right if the seller does not come through.


----------



## gorickyourself (Dec 5, 2013)

Ended up with a secret Jardine,4x8x6,600 with a nana ballist,then l will use my inline fans from other tent,plus other 600 that l have the other tent l will use for veg cause l got the t5,s as well a 400 might try to clear up some autos but l think that l would just be killing them with know inline fans!lt never stops


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 5, 2013)

I was going to chime in and say "If you buy a QUALITY tent, then none of the fears should exist in your head" ... and look.. you got a Secret Jardine! Very good choice! No lights / tents crashing down on you sir! :aok:


----------



## gorickyourself (Dec 5, 2013)

Yup!your right!Have a good one!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 5, 2013)

Besides a few things that you can DIY in this whole horticultural experience, it realllllly pays off to buy quality, top notch, top brand items. Tent / hood / bulb / ballast / fan etc .. should all be decent quality. Each time (twice) that I've tried to cut corners and save money buying a cheap knock off, it's bit me right in the ***!!! Light/ballast/hood combo... worked for less than 24 hours; I sent the package back and got my money back, went right out and bought a QUALITY setup! Also, I've bought a knock off "fan speed controller" ... also broke within 24 hours. I went to my tents the next day after installing, and it seems something broke internally on the controller.. I had opened the tent to 97% humidity with the tent walls RUNNING with loads of water. 

....that fan has been on high ever since! lol!


----------

